# Gala Bingo, Kings Heath, Birmingham, August 2010



## Angelus (Aug 12, 2010)

*History*

King’s Heath Gala Bingo closed in 2007 after providing entertainment for bingo players for almost 20 years. The building was originally an architect designed cinema in the neo-classical style which opened in 1925.

Another victim of the rising tide of bingo hall closures, the premises have not been demolished, but it is unlikely that they will return to bingo as local business people are seeking planning permission for conversion to a restaurant and conference centre.

*Report*

After cutting my hand and not noticing till my shirt was covered in blood we was in. Amazing place. Very wet in places with bent copper pipes in a lot of places. One set of toilets had a waterfall coming out a light fitting. Lights and power still on so saves on batteries. Loved it here though

*Photos* 













































































I know its been done loads but still a top explore


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 12, 2010)

Like the hat and can I have some popcorn please  Interesting places these old bingo halls.


----------



## Lost Explorer (Aug 12, 2010)

Its a good explore. Even the telephone still works!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Aug 13, 2010)

Lost Explorer said:


> Its a good explore. Even the telephone still works!


Which one? I found 3, and none of them seemed to work 
It was a great explore, a nice suprise to find somewhere I hardly needed to use a torch in  I'd upload my photos, but they're all similar to the ones already posted on this site.


----------



## borntobemild (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm pleased they're not going to demolish it.

Remember the place when it was still a cinema. Used to live other side of Highbury Park.

Nice hat - do you wear it on all your explores?


----------



## tommo (Aug 13, 2010)

these bingo sites are great, and they always have such nice ceilings in th eold places


----------



## Potter (Aug 14, 2010)

From near my original neck of the woods.

Fantastic.

Love how the TV still works. That's an Amstrad stereo isn't it?


----------



## Lost Explorer (Aug 15, 2010)

Jimba said:


> Which one? I found 3, and none of them seemed to work
> It was a great explore, a nice suprise to find somewhere I hardly needed to use a torch in  I'd upload my photos, but they're all similar to the ones already posted on this site.



There was one in the staff room which still worked 

This room here:


----------



## spacepunk (Aug 15, 2010)

Was the Callers podium still operational?


----------



## Lost Explorer (Aug 15, 2010)

spacepunk said:


> Was the Callers podium still operational?



Nope! Alll the equipment had been unplugged and removed. Just a mess of cables in the cupboard below im afraid


----------



## UrbeX (Aug 19, 2010)

*Gala Bingo*

Was Gala Bingo a chain? Because I have a Gala Bingo near me which I believe is set out in an old cinema and recently shut its doors. It looks like a great explore! I wonder if it looks the same as this one?

A question; were the lights on when you went in, or did you have to stumble around in the dark to find the light switches?


----------



## Lost Explorer (Aug 22, 2010)

UrbeX said:


> Was Gala Bingo a chain? Because I have a Gala Bingo near me which I believe is set out in an old cinema and recently shut its doors. It looks like a great explore! I wonder if it looks the same as this one?
> 
> A question; were the lights on when you went in, or did you have to stumble around in the dark to find the light switches?



Yeah Gala bingo is a large chain, they have casinos and stuff too. I would imagine it would be similar!!

The lights actually were on, but the switch is in a small cupboard near reception. We turned them out when we left


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Aug 22, 2010)

The lights were all on when we went which was a pleasent but surreal suprise, we didn't turn them off when we left.


----------

